# Spartan warrior sewer jet



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

We are seriously considering purchasing a spartan warrior jet. Do you guys have an opinion on this machine? We have been subbing out our jetting for 3 years now and think its time to buy. We have also looked harben & mongoose both great machines but spartan has a lower cost. 

The Jetter details

Pressure: 4,000 PSI
Flow: 18 GPM
Standard hoses include: 500' of 1/2" high pressure cleaning hose; 100' of 5/8" rubber supply hose; 75' of 1/4" trap-cleaning hose;15' of color-coded leader hose
Weight: 3,450 lbs. empty, 5,940 lbs. full
Dimensions: 160" L x 73" W x 74" H
Engine: 83-HP, electronically controlled turbo diesel
Nozzles includedne open and one closed stainless steel nozzle



The better is disel


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am not a fan of Spartan jetters. You might want to call Jetters NW.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a Spartan Soldier jetter and it works great, that being said if you are going to buy the warrior you must be needing a large machine to jet very large pipe. The Soldier will jet up to 8" with no problems , the warrior will jet just about anything but if you plan on using on 4" and smaller it will just about flood anything out that small you try jetting .


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you like the spartan soldier? Reason asking is were getting ready to order ourselves. Our spartan rep is a pretty straight guy. Just want to make sure before I pull the trigger


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> Do you like the spartan soldier? Reason asking is were getting ready to order ourselves. Our spartan rep is a pretty straight guy. Just want to make sure before I pull the trigger


We have not had one problem out of jetter, not one. We have had it for 2 years and haven't had an issue out of any component. It has started up every time and done exactly what we needed it to do.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.spartantool.com/warrior-demo-unit-with-7-2-hours-products-4181.php?page_id=385


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

We just got a Spartan soldier Monday. It's gone out twice, my 1st time with it is tomorrow so time will tell.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

justme said:


> I have a Spartan Soldier jetter and it works great, that being said if you are going to buy the warrior you must be needing a large machine to jet very large pipe. The Soldier will jet up to 8" with no problems , the warrior will jet just about anything but if you plan on using on 4" and smaller it will just about flood anything out that small you try jetting .



don't get me wrong i like the soldier a whole lot too. it has lots of great features and it cost about half the money. 

but what i really like about the warrior is;

- we live in the snow belt and the covered shell i think is a great way to keep things salt free, sorta. 

-with the shell i can advertise & educate customers what this crazy looking thiing is behind my truck. The soldier looks like it would be hard to brand/label.

-our jetter sub has the soldier and it often times doesn't have enough hose to do the job. what i mean is; when you can't get near the house you end up wasting X amount of hose going thru the yard and not in the sewer. we sometimes go on peoples yards to make it work and i think it makes customers uncomfortable. 

- our sub never runs his soldier at full throttle, which i don't blame him but if your not at full throttle are you really getting 3000 psi and 12 GPM?

- when i compared all the small jetters (10-12 GPM) Harben, Mongoose, American and Obrien the Soldier had the least amount of HP. 

-the other reason I like the warrior is the diesel. it runs quieter then the gas soldier.

- wireless remote is available on the warrior

- one of the big reasons i like the warrior is; I feel that it is a machine I can grow into rather than out of. I think I might have buyers remorse if I didn't go with the warrior. 

- please don't think I hate the Soldier or that I am bashing it because we almost purchased it. I just happen to like the warrior for the reasons I stated above.

Do you sometimes wish you had the warrior instead of the Soldier?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Spartan over states the specs on their machines, it takes HP to make X pressure and GPM the numbers do not add up that is why their price is less. Not that they will not work but that is why the price is less so if you can swing it buy a harben or a mongoose you will have the specs they state and they last period.

I just looked over the specs and the Kubota engine is a good motor so that would be no problem, the pump brand I do not see what brand is the pump? That might be their best effort to date.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Cuda said:


> Spartan over states the specs on their machines, it takes HP to make X pressure and GPM the numbers do not add up that is why their price is less. Not that they will not work but that is why the price is less so if you can swing it buy a harben or a mongoose you will have the specs they state and they last period.
> 
> If you know they over state the ratings can you share with me the true rating or what is the formula to figure it out?
> 
> I just looked over the specs and the Kubota engine is a good motor so that would be no problem, the pump brand I do not see what brand is the pump? That might be their best effort to date.


I don't think I could go wrong with Minotaur either but the pump is a Giant. They are made in Toledo Ohio.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I am not a fan of Spartan jetters. You might want to call Jetters NW.


I just check them out. Seem like a nice machine. Not sure about the 2 motors to get the gpm.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

ibeplumber said:


> We just got a Spartan soldier Monday. It's gone out twice, my 1st time with it is tomorrow so time will tell.


How did the jetting job go. What did you think about the soldier.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Two things to think about.


What happens when you run the pump dry? Do some research on that. If you have employees running it, it will happen. I run out of water at least once a month. Harben's can run dry with no damage. 

Get more than 100' of fresh water hose! 

I have 200' on my Harben trailer and wouldn't go with less. My enclosed trailer with my brute has 100' and I have often needed to rely on a customers smaller hose to make up the distance and it slowed flow considerably. 

Spartan's trailer frames seem cheap IMO. Almost like a sourced out thing. Also, their customer support seems to be lacking. They are right in my back yard (45 min away) and I still chose another brand. 

Someone mentioned JNW

JNW makes great products! I am a customer for life! I will say this though. I would like to see them make a diesel Jetter with a single larger pump. I understand their concept of two engines and redundancy, but I have two different Jeffers for that. IMO their two engine setups just don't seem very "industrial" IMO I'd rather have a bigger diesel


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Some things I was thinking about when looking at Spartan machines again today. 

One of my commercial accounts has large hoses on site, not 2" hydrants or anything. We usually pull the cap off our tank and throw a hose in and fill that way. With an enclosure I don't think that would be an option. 

With an enclosure, how do you see at a glance from far away how much water you have left? 

My hose often comes back with lots of debris on it. I was jetting some 12" pipe with sand packed in it 100' long of 12' with sand. While trying to keep things clean, I realized I didn't have the time in the day to keep wiping down the hose as it came back on the reel, I had to let it fly. With an enclosure, that would have been a mess, especially after the following morning going to the soap plant  I had soap and sand all over the hose and reel. No problem, stop by the car wash and blast the whole trailer (or hook up a washing wand) 

Open trailers aren't so bad, I can think of many benefits to it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Two things to think about. What happens when you run the pump dry? Do some research on that. If you have employees running it, it will happen. I run out of water at least once a month. Harben's can run dry with no damage. Get more than 100' of fresh water hose! I have 200' on my Harben trailer and wouldn't go with less. My enclosed trailer with my brute has 100' and I have often needed to rely on a customers smaller hose to make up the distance and it slowed flow considerably. Spartan's trailer frames seem cheap IMO. Almost like a sourced out thing. Also, their customer support seems to be lacking. They are right in my back yard (45 min away) and I still chose another brand. Someone mentioned JNW JNW makes great products! I am a customer for life! I will say this though. I would like to see them make a diesel Jetter with a single larger pump. I understand their concept of two engines and redundancy, but I have two different Jeffers for that. IMO their two engine setups just don't seem very "industrial" IMO I'd rather have a bigger diesel


my spartan shuts off and will not start if it doesnt have water.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Two things to think about. What happens when you run the pump dry? Do some research on that. If you have employees running it, it will happen. I run out of water at least once a month. Harben's can run dry with no damage. Get more than 100' of fresh water hose! I have 200' on my Harben trailer and wouldn't go with less. My enclosed trailer with my brute has 100' and I have often needed to rely on a customers smaller hose to make up the distance and it slowed flow considerably. Spartan's trailer frames seem cheap IMO. Almost like a sourced out thing. Also, their customer support seems to be lacking. They are right in my back yard (45 min away) and I still chose another brand. Someone mentioned JNW JNW makes great products! I am a customer for life! I will say this though. I would like to see them make a diesel Jetter with a single larger pump. I understand their concept of two engines and redundancy, but I have two different Jeffers for that. IMO their two engine setups just don't seem very "industrial" IMO I'd rather have a bigger diesel


 as for the trailer I have had zero problems with it , I especially like the electric brakes. And you can fill the tank up with a 2" hose if you choose too , the setup to do this is built onto the tank .


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Some things I was thinking about when looking at Spartan machines again today. One of my commercial accounts has large hoses on site, not 2" hydrants or anything. We usually pull the cap off our tank and throw a hose in and fill that way. With an enclosure I don't think that would be an option. With an enclosure, how do you see at a glance from far away how much water you have left? My hose often comes back with lots of debris on it. I was jetting some 12" pipe with sand packed in it 100' long of 12' with sand. While trying to keep things clean, I realized I didn't have the time in the day to keep wiping down the hose as it came back on the reel, I had to let it fly. With an enclosure, that would have been a mess, especially after the following morning going to the soap plant  I had soap and sand all over the hose and reel. No problem, stop by the car wash and blast the whole trailer (or hook up a washing wand) Open trailers aren't so bad, I can think of many benefits to it.


the back part of the jetter where the controls, jetter hose, storage compartment and tank filling area is are all wide open and easy to clean with the jetter spray wand that spartan gives you ,no problems with keeping this jetter clean.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My Spartan has a pump you can run dry. Almost all new Spartan betters have a low water shut off. 

The smaller model jets they do seem to over state the specs, the bigger models like the warrior they have more than enough engine with the pump to give the psi and flow rates as stated.

Sewer Equipment of America makes the Mongoose jetter which is similarly priced as the Spartan betters, and are very well built with great customer service. As for Spartan customer service, they do have salesmen in trucks that will come to you. I never really used them though since I get all my sewer equipment from Allen J Coleman which has the best customer service in the industry.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

justme said:


> as for the trailer I have had zero problems with it , I especially like the electric brakes. And you can fill the tank up with a 2" hose if you choose too , the setup to do this is built onto the tank .


Can you fill the tank from the top or do you only have hose connections?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Can you fill the tank from the top or do you only have hose connections?


the soldier has both


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

justme said:


> the soldier has both


 
Can the Warrior fill from the top? Looks like its enclosure may prevent that. I think the OP is thinking about getting a Warrior.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Can the Warrior fill from the top? Looks like its enclosure may prevent that. I think the OP is thinking about getting a Warrior.


that info would have to come from spartan . My soldier has a pvc line hard piped to the top of the tank with a 2" hose adapter at the end at the back of the jetter, i'd be willing to bet the warrior is the same way.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

plungerboy said:


> How did the jetting job go. What did you think about the soldier.


Funny you should ask. It was going great until I got hung up, couldn't get the jetter back. line was broken had to dig it up.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

What I'm getting at is the ability to drop a hose in the top of the tank. I understand how most are piped. I'm saying I believe the enclosure may at times be a hindrance rather than a benefit. 

At this location we have a 1-1/4" hose available to fill the tank. It's easier to just drop it in the tank since about 50' of hose is always connected to the building. 

I'm not saying buy an open Jetter due to this, but rather saying the enclosure may seem nice, but may also have some drawbacks. I don't think I would ever get one with an enclosure.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You do know circumventing the backflow preventer(air gap in most cases) for filling the jetter is against code?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> What I'm getting at is the ability to drop a hose in the top of the tank. I understand how most are piped. I'm saying I believe the enclosure may at times be a hindrance rather than a benefit.
> 
> At this location we have a 1-1/4" hose available to fill the tank. It's easier to just drop it in the tank since about 50' of hose is always connected to the building.
> 
> I'm not saying buy an open Jetter due to this, but rather saying the enclosure may seem nice, but may also have some drawbacks. I don't think I would ever get one with an enclosure.


 I hear what you're saying and there is a hard piped 2" line that goes into the top of the tank with an airgap that you could adapt for your 1 1/4" line to tie onto.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

This is the back of the Jetter it has gauges for water level and a hose reel on the back for filling. Like most have stated it does have a 2" line for quicker filling.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Some things I was thinking about when looking at Spartan machines again today.
> 
> My hose often comes back with lots of debris on it. I was jetting some 12" pipe with sand packed in it 100' long of 12' with sand. While trying to keep things clean, I realized I didn't have the time in the day to keep wiping down the hose as it came back on the reel, I had to let it fly. With an enclosure, that would have been a mess, especially after the following morning going to the soap plant  I had soap and sand all over the hose and reel. No problem, stop by the car wash and blast the whole trailer (or hook up a washing wand)
> 
> Open trailers aren't so bad, I can think of many benefits to it.



Good point. But the spartan Jetter hose reel does slide out from the back of its resting spot so you can hit it with the hose for easy cleaning.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

justme said:


> I hear what you're saying and there is a hard piped 2" line that goes into the top of the tank with an airgap that you could adapt for your 1 1/4" line to tie onto.


That 1-1/4" hose isn't long enough for that. The jetter is parked as close as possible to the building. That line also has an RPZ on it. :thumbsup:


You guys are focusing on what I am doing rather than what I am trying to say. 

IMO the enclosure has many drawbacks.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> o it.


With an enclosure, how do you see at a glance from far away how much water you have left?

That's a good point. I did briefly look at several Jetters on line and some have white/clear tanks so you could see the tank but some had black. 

I guess once you get the hang of things you realize I can only
Jet for X amount of time before we are out. I guess that why my Jetter sub just makes it a routine to set the machine up and start filling before we start. I assume that is good practice because we don't run out of water much but we haven't done any real commercial jobs. Mainly residential sewer that are short run. 

How do you brand your open trailer?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> With an enclosure, how do you see at a glance from far away how much water you have left?
> 
> That's a good point. I did briefly look at several Jetters on line and some have white/clear tanks so you could see the tank but some had black.
> 
> ...


We do mostly commercial jetting with our trailer Jetter. Most of the residential stuff is done with our JNW Brute with a 65 gallon tank. The little Jetter works nice in residential, the on and off jetting times allow a hose to keep up. The big Jetter will overcome a 3/4" supply hose quickly. 

We did mount a 200' 3/4" supply hose on the front of the trailer. 100' is not nearly enough IMO. That's something to look at when shopping for a Jetter. I've had houses where the only sillcock was on the back of the house and had to run the hose all the way around back. 

Here is our Harben with logos on it


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

My review may be biased, I bought my Jetter in February. It is a 2007 and only had 70 hours on it. I got it for $25k shipped from Seattle with a 1/2" warthog and they added a unloader, and a new 200' hose reel to the front. I couldn't justify spending another $10k for a new unit. Mine had a coupe scratches but overall it was in very good condition. 

I would contact a few of the big Jetter company's and see what they have used or demo available. 

http://www.harbencalifornia.com/pdf/harben_2013_fall_and_winter_special.pdf

http://www.spartantool.com/warrior-hydro-jetter-products-17.php?page_id=176


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plungerboy said:


> With an enclosure, how do you see at a glance from far away how much water you have left?
> 
> That's a good point. I did briefly look at several Jetters on line and some have white/clear tanks so you could see the tank but some had black.
> 
> ...


 Exactly, if you have 200 gallon tank and are running 8 gallons a minute then you know you can about 22 minutes before the low water shutoff will shut you down.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

FYI


http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...riors.html?soid=1105336840783&aid=g2N93o8iC_g


----------

